# Driver psgr "I'll tip in the app"



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Got a fellow driver as a pax, it was a good trip swapping stories. At the end he says "I'll tip in the app - and I know everybody says that and never does, but I really will." I believed him.

Full week went by. No tip. I was incensed.

Next week on a non-driving day I got a $10 tip - sure enough, it was him! All forgiven.

Later on a whim I was checking compliments and I had one, "Sorry so late with the tip! There was stuff going on at home and I forgot until today."


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Relax. Don't worry about tips or ratings, just do your best you.


----------

